# Alternatives to Park Tools



## lewiada (Mar 9, 2009)

Hi, just starting to acquire bike tools and it seems that Park Tool is the #1 brand in the market (or at least the only one places seem to market). Who are the alternatives? Does anybody bother buying their non-specialty tools (i.e.Adjustable Wrench, screw drivers, etc.)? Sounds like a funny question, but who knows, maybe the sizes of their general purpose tools are geared toward bicycles; or maybe I'm better off going to Home Depot for these


----------



## JonathanGennick (Sep 15, 2006)

There is no advantage to Park's non-specialty tools that I'm aware of except that they are blue. So if you like to have everything on your workbench in matching color...

These days I generally buy my non-specialty tools from the local Ace Hardware, because they are only three blocks from my house. I've also ordered some things from an outfit called Wiha.


----------



## Bikinfoolferlife (Feb 3, 2004)

lewiada said:


> Hi, just starting to acquire bike tools and it seems that Park Tool is the #1 brand in the market (or at least the only one places seem to market). Who are the alternatives? Does anybody bother buying their non-specialty tools (i.e.Adjustable Wrench, screw drivers, etc.)? Sounds like a funny question, but who knows, maybe the sizes of their general purpose tools are geared toward bicycles; or maybe I'm better off going to Home Depot for these


Park sells an adjustable wrench? Screw drivers? Just buy the quality of tool you want. For bike specific tools Park has a fairly complete lineup and backs them up with a good warranty. If you want to buy cheaper tools (or better) go for it.


----------



## Ratt (Dec 22, 2003)

Home Depot, Ace hardware. Heck I use Harbor freight tools on my bikes, doesn't get much cheaper than that.


----------



## jsk0703 (Feb 20, 2009)

I have a mix of Craftsman, Husky, Kobalt and Harbor Freight hand tools. I personally don't find it makes much sense for me to buy top quality tools for my hobbies. But for precision tools such as a torque wrench I feel it's better to spend a few extra dollars and get something good.


----------



## Douglas Fir (Jan 28, 2005)

*The best all around alternative for wheel tools is*

Hey, if you want to learn to true your own wheels or rotors, it is impossible to beat the morningstar R2.O.C.-TECH dial indicator - it mounts right in the dropouts on the bike !

you can look up the reviews here on the MTBR site/ manufacture's list

or send them an inquiry at morningstartools.com

good luck , have fun ! Dougals fir


----------



## Ratt (Dec 22, 2003)

jsk0703 said:


> I have a mix of Craftsman, Husky, Kobalt and Harbor Freight hand tools. I personally don't find it makes much sense for me to buy top quality tools for my hobbies. But for precision tools such as a torque wrench I feel it's better to spend a few extra dollars and get something good.


Torque wrenches and taps and dies is where when you do spend big bucks you can tell. On average the cheapo clicky torque wrenches feel about 10% off to me. Once I borrowed a friends high dollar Import motor tap kit and the difference to my cheap taps was eye opening.

When truing wheels or rotors I rarely use my Park wheel stand. I true my wheels on the frame with zipties and the rotor with the calipers.


----------



## 4JawChuck (Dec 1, 2008)

Filzer makes nice stuff, about the same price.

http://www.filzer.com/products.php


----------



## GrantB (Jan 10, 2004)

I'm curious about opinions on this $35 crown race remover...

http://www.icetoolz.com/icetoolz/index_pro3.php?parent=55&id=293

as opposed to the $100 and up Park version. I've used the Park tool, and as any good purpose built tool it is great. I can't justify the cost for as often as I am swapping forks. $35 seems like a nice middle ground between a functional tool and my cheapness if indeed the gizmo works well.


----------



## Ratt (Dec 22, 2003)

GrantB said:


> I'm curious about opinions on this $35 crown race remover...
> 
> http://www.icetoolz.com/icetoolz/index_pro3.php?parent=55&id=293
> 
> as opposed to the $100 and up Park version. I've used the Park tool, and as any good purpose built tool it is great. I can't justify the cost for as often as I am swapping forks. $35 seems like a nice middle ground between a functional tool and my cheapness if indeed the gizmo works well.


That looks like a bearing splitter.


----------



## GrantB (Jan 10, 2004)

Ratt said:


> That looks like a bearing splitter.


Why, I believe that outside the world of bikes we would call that a bearing splitter. Thanks! :thumbsup:

I'm assuming that all I need for the crown race setter is a length of pipe of the appropriate diameter?


----------



## Slow Eddie (Jun 13, 2007)

Tacx, Bicycle Research, Eldi, VAR, Hozan, Minoura, Shimano, Campagnolo, and Pedro's all make tools specific for cycling. I'm sure there are more that have slipped my mind. As others have mentioned, lots of companies make hand tools, and there are a few "normal" tools that get repurposed into bike-specific items (the bearing splitter/crown race remover mentioned above; a Wiha 5.5mm nut driver being sold as a Campy deep-dish hidden spoke wrench; the star nuts in most or our steerer tubes being a relatively mundane pipe fitting). Buy what fits your hand and your parts, won't break or wear out prematurely, and remember that your most important tools are your hands, senses, and brains.


----------



## louisssss (Jun 24, 2009)

how does crank brothers' multi tools compare to part tools'?


----------

